# Impressions from 7DMkII and Comparison to 7D



## JoFT (Nov 9, 2014)

I added the 7DkII recently and found the increase in performance amazing. More in my Blog entry:

http://delightphoto.zenfolio.com/blog/2014/11/7d-mark-ii-the-beast---reloaded

What do You think?


----------



## JoFT (Jan 26, 2015)

JoFT said:


> I added the 7DkII recently and found the increase in performance amazing. More in my Blog entry:
> 
> http://selfpromotionphoto.zenfolio.com/blog/2014/11/7d-mark-ii-the-beast---reloaded
> 
> What do You think?


Soory for the not working link...
<link removed by mod>


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 26, 2015)

JoFT said:


> JoFT said:
> 
> 
> > I added the 7DkII recently and found the increase in performance amazing. More in my Blog entry:
> ...


Is there an actual reason, other than shameless self promotion, that you are going round posting all these direct links to your blog?

You are making no further comment in the threads, you are inking to badly written misleading posts that you could just as easily leave here directly.


----------



## NWPhil (Jan 26, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> JoFT said:
> 
> 
> > JoFT said:
> ...



+100

I think it's about time the moderators straight the whole thing out - Any blog plagued with commercial/click for profit links should not be allowed, or better yet, create a paying sub-forum for them, and let forum users decide and be upfront aware that they are contributing for someone's site traffic ratings - that simple


----------



## monkey44 (Jan 26, 2015)

Quite a few posts here doing the same kind of promotion and adds nothing to discussions ... I don't click on the links, and will probably block this poster if the Mods don't do something about it soon.

This will be my one and only post on this thread - and I'll ignore this poster wherever it appears in the future.


----------



## JoFT (Jan 26, 2015)

monkey44 said:


> Quite a few posts here doing the same kind of promotion and adds nothing to discussions ... I don't click on the links, and will probably block this poster if the Mods don't do something about it soon.
> 
> This will be my one and only post on this thread - and I'll ignore this poster wherever it appears in the future.



The only thing is- I am non profit... I earn my money with other stuff than photography...

Having a professional photographers Website is the easiest way to share photos, f.i. from the hockey games or other events of my kids...

My intention is to share and discuss experience... But I do it not only here but also in the µ43 world - where these kind of discussions are welcome...

If you look at my site you can read this as well as on my Facebook site...

But beside my photos there are some Images from the same point of view...

The name shows the parameters.... ISO 1600 and ISO 6400.

One topic for the 7D2 is the use of the extender @ 100.400... With the 7d Autofocus was not working...


----------



## AlanF (Jan 26, 2015)

Such low level screen dumps are close to useless for comparisons.


----------



## JoFT (Jan 26, 2015)

AlanF said:


> Such low level screen dumps are close to useless for comparisons.




What do you mean with low level? The resolution is limited ba the moderators. I do this the first time. In my blog they are full resolution... This means that I have to treat them diferently for this forum. right?


And you can see what is important: The 7D2 shows at each Iso level a higher level of contrast as well as color depth.


The images were taken as jpg. because at the time I shot them no Raw engine was available..


----------



## AlanF (Jan 28, 2015)

JoFT said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > Such low level screen dumps are close to useless for comparisons.
> ...



You posted these months after raw engines have been available. The rest of us manage to post 100% crops etc that can be evaluated on this site.


----------



## JoFT (Jan 28, 2015)

AlanF said:


> JoFT said:
> 
> 
> > AlanF said:
> ...




AlanF: Thank You for your remarks. In Future I will use the 100% crops, too... The Post on this page was done month after
1 I took the images
2 I wrote a blog entry in my blog in my photographic website
3 after the moderators here killed my links - sorry for that, they did it against there statements without any warning or message- I decided to publish these images here: you see the date taken in the file name. The raw converter came one or two weeks later
4 I am an amateur. I do have some time to write a blog and to follow the discussions or start discussions. I am in a learning phase in this matter... I do the same on m43 where I do not have any issues Witte the moderators doing exactly the same....


I see it as a big compliment, that people on this side consider me as a real professional...


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 28, 2015)

JoFT said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > JoFT said:
> ...


BTW, just in case nobody else has said it yet, Welcome to the forum!


----------



## JoFT (Jan 29, 2015)

BTW, just in case nobody else has said it yet, Welcome to the forum!



Thank you very much, the first welcome message after gute a bit of trouble...


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 29, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> BTW, just in case nobody else has said it yet, Welcome to the forum!



I agree. Always nice to see new faces.

Welcome aboard JoFT.


----------

